# West Coast Attacks Alabama!



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Talk about picking a fight! I went to my mailbox this afternoon and BLAM!!!

Some joker from California decided to pick a fight for now good reason and now I have a smoking hole where I used to get my mail.
@09FXSTB you've got a lot of nerve to hit a country fella like this. These are all new to me and I'm looking forward to setting them on fire. Thanks, brother!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

nice...gotta watch out for those west coast guys


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

We’re just pissed off because of football


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Whoa now. No one was picking a fight. I was lucky enough to try one of your “beta” ashtrays and I am very fond of the style and look of them! Thanks again and I hope you enjoy the sticks. I’m actually surprised they made it over there that fast!


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Nice long distance smackdown!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Sweet !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

